# Oxidized microzone



## david f (Mar 24, 2006)

Hello everybody,

This question is probably for Diana herself to answer.

In my view the oxidized microzone can be likened to that of an ordinary top soil from the yard.
I am currently ready to glue a new tank together 75 x 1175 x 50 cm.
Using aluminum angle welded at the 4 corners with a slim brace through the middle will hold the top together. Diana's "Tank of the month" gave me the idea which I thought was really neat ,also opens the top right up allowing maximum water surface area. I would like my new tank to be a home for my skunk loaches.They really like to burrow and flicker in the sand and hide.
My question is: If I use a mix of 50/50 garden soil & sand of 1 1/2 inch thick to layer the tank bottom would the bacteria activity within the Oxidized Microzone still exsit and be affective at their job ,or would this method be detrimental compared with that of the standard method of 1 inch soil layer and small gravel on top.
Also there may be other problems that may arise associated with using soil & sand mix ,that I would not be aware of.

many thanks for any input. 
David F ,New Zealand


----------



## 01krisp10 (Feb 18, 2007)

Well as I would see it the Oxidized Microzone is much different in nature than in an aquarium, as in nature its more of a filter to the layers below... and with the extra sand you have a higher potential for compaction around the top soil or below and thus potentially creating more anaerobic areas in the under layer of the aquarium. Well thats my best guess anyway.  Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## david f (Mar 24, 2006)

To 01krisp10

I like your view of the oxidized microzone acting as a filter, a home for bacteria to break down the accumulated organic matter.I would agree the sand & soil mix probably would not work. As well as becoming to anaerobic,the sand would settle to the bottom ,thus working the soil out to settle on top.


----------



## 01krisp10 (Feb 18, 2007)

As always though, Walstad's point of view would be great!  Though I must say this is pretty much covered in her book and this forum. It just takes some digging.


----------

